# Thinking about installing lowering springs myself



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

Like I said, I'm thinking about installing my Sportline springs myself. I have never installed springs before, do not have access to a lift, and have no air tools. Should I even attempt? Should I take it to someone and let them do it? About how much do shops charge for the install? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please use the suspension forum, and do some reading in there.


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

I did mine myself, its not to hard but just becarefull with compressing the stock springs, if ya have any knowlege about cars im sure ya can do its not to hard just time consumeing


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> please use the suspension forum, and do some reading in there.



And thereafter, the thread was moved to its appropriate place...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

It isn't very complicated, just time consuming. Make sure you read up on it and make sure you have the following tools:

Jack stands - this is a given but some people still amaze me
Spring compressor - you can rent these at an Autozone or similar shop
Torque Wrench or some sort of extension for a socket wrench - some of the bolts are a bitch and require a whole lot of force
Vice clamp - this was vital for me to get the top strut housing off

Other than that, all you need is a good socket set.

btw, I hope you have new shocks to match your springs or you will fuck up the OEM shocks in no time.


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

the spring compressor is your friend.......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I suggest air tools.......easier to break that tup nut loose on the front struts with that.....


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Get a impact gun for sure I just did my suspension. It would have taken for ever with out.

Spring compressors from auto zone or kragens.

Car jack

Car stands

A friend if possible I did mine alone but a friend would have been nice

Oh and a torque bar. I think thats the name for them, should come with your car jack if you have a decent one.

Good tool place is harborfrieght.com I got my electric impact gun there pretty cheap. Worked like a charm.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Its not too complicated. I didnt know how to do it also, but a friend of mine did, so he helped me. Its easy to catch on, on what to do. Its a lot easier with two people, an air compressor, and some time.


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

chimmike said:


> please use the suspension forum, and do some reading in there.



Appreciate all the help, guy.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Pretty easy job. I did my on jackstands with handtools. Like Chimmy said you might have problems w/ the top nut w/out power tools (I did w/ one) but the rest just came right off. If you do have a problem you can put a small open end wrench or vise grips on the end of the shaft and use another wrench to get the nut loose. Be sure to use spring compressors for the sake of safety.


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

zeno said:


> btw, I hope you have new shocks to match your springs or you will fuck up the OEM shocks in no time.


Koni Yellow's good? Can you tell me any that would be cheaper than the Koni's for my 03 Spec?


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

Did the install today. Took me about 6 hours to do it (that was with having to go to Lowe's to get some vicegrips and taking a lunch break). Wasn't that bad...better than paying $280 for a shop to do it!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

good man glad to hear. If you can do that you can pretty much do anything.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Seaofc said:


> Did the install today. Took me about 6 hours to do it (that was with having to go to Lowe's to get some vicegrips and taking a lunch break). Wasn't that bad...better than paying $280 for a shop to do it!


Whew, that's a long time!  Sorry so late in this thread, but I've learned to break loose the top nut in the car slightly before removing the strut from the car to easily remove the nut. It's hit or miss when you work on them outside of the car, but yes, an air gun works wonders if not abused.


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> Whew, that's a long time!  Sorry so late in this thread, but I've learned to break loose the top nut in the car slightly before removing the strut from the car to easily remove the nut. It's hit or miss when you work on them outside of the car, but yes, an air gun works wonders if not abused.



gimme a break! it was my first time, I had to take it slow.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Seaofc said:


> gimme a break! it was my first time, I had to take it slow.


Uh...did you not see my smile.


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Seaofc said:


> nevermind


Dude, what the hell is your problem? I in no way dissed you about taking your time with your install. Do you not understand emoticons? When someone smiles like this:  that means they are smiling in a good way, not like I'm clowning you for taking 6 hours long. PLUS, I made an opinion about the way I learned how to do spring installs about the top nut. Obviously you're taking my posts in the wrong way and I'm clarifying to you that it's not like that, but...whatever.


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't get carried away. I was trying to be funny in my reply. "It's my first time, I had to take it slow", get it?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

haha I barely got that


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> haha I barely got that


Likewise.


----------

